# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Forex շուկա

## Miran

Ժողովուրդ ջան էստեղ եկենք հավաքվենք ֆորեքսով Հայաստանում զբաղվողները, հետաքրքիր է կան արդյոք, լուրջ զբաղվողներ դրանով Հայաստանում

----------


## Economist

> Ժողովուրդ ջան էստեղ եկենք հավաքվենք ֆորեքսով Հայաստանում զբաղվողները, հետաքրքիր է կան արդյոք, լուրջ զբաղվողներ դրանով Հայաստանում


Չեմ զբաղվել, բայց մի անգամ ինչ-որ մրցույթ էր ինտերնետով, մասնակցեցի ու հետո ինձ կանչեցին ինչ-որ դասընթացների, որոնց ցավոք ժամանակ չունեցա գնալու:
Բայց գիտեմ, որ սկզբի համար որոշ գումար պիտի հատկացնեին, որ շուկայում գործարքներ անեիր: Բայց դե պարզա, որ եթե սկսնակ ձուկը մտնի շուկա, շնաձկների նրան անմիջապես կուլ կտան :Jpit:

----------


## Miran

Ճիշտ էս, ես համամիտ եմ, ֆորեքսն իրականում շատ ծավալուն գիտթություն է, այն լավ ուսումնասրեկուց հետո , և լավ տիրապետելու դեպքում կարելի է իրոք շատ կլորիկ գումարներ, աշխատել և հեշտությամբ դառնալ միլիոնատեր

----------


## Economist

Ուռա՜, ArmSwiss բանկը շուտով հնարավորություններ կստեղծի իր հաճախորդների համար խաղալ Forex շուկայում:  :Ok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ուռա՜, ArmSwiss բանկը շուտով հնարավորություններ կստեղծի իր հաճախորդների համար խաղալ Forex շուկայում:


Ինչի մինչև Արմսվիսս բանկը հնարավոր չէր Ֆորեքսում խաղալ?  :Wink: 
Ինտերնետը վխտում ա դիլինգային պլատֆորմներով...
Գումար փոխանցելու հետ էլ ոնց-որ թե խնդիր չկա  :Think: 

Ինչ-որ առավելություն է ընդձեռնում Արմսվիսբանկը?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ճիշտ էս, ես համամիտ եմ, ֆորեքսն իրականում շատ ծավալուն գիտթություն է, այն լավ ուսումնասրեկուց հետո , և լավ տիրապետելու դեպքում կարելի է իրոք շատ կլորիկ գումարներ, աշխատել և հեշտությամբ դառնալ միլիոնատեր


Հա... բա ոնց  :LOL:  Հեշտությամբ... Հեշտությամբ երբեք ոչինչ չի լինում...
Մնում է այդ գիտությունը լավ ուսումնասիրել,ու  ամուր նյարդեր ունենալ 

Ֆորեքսում, /կամ այլ ցանկացած բորսայում/ հեշտությամբ կարելի է միլիոնատեր դառնալ, եթե միլիարդատեր ես  :LOL:  

իսկ եթե լուրջ, տենց բան չկա.. Մեծ փողեր աշխատում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր ունեն մեծ փողեր ու կարողանում են կառավարել շուկայական տրամադրությունները:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (25.04.2009)

----------


## Economist

> Ինչի մինչև Արմսվիսս բանկը հնարավոր չէր Ֆորեքսում խաղալ? 
> Ինտերնետը վխտում ա դիլինգային պլատֆորմներով...
> Գումար փոխանցելու հետ էլ ոնց-որ թե խնդիր չկա 
> 
> Ինչ-որ առավելություն է ընդձեռնում Արմսվիսբանկը?


Իհարկե հնարավոր էր, բայց ոչ բոլոր բանկերն են այդ հնարավորությունը տալիս և ոչ բոլոր բանկերում կան մեր մասնագետների նման մասնագետներ, որոնց խորհուրդը հաստատ ավելորդ չի լինի հատկապես գործից գլուխ չհանող ներդրողին/խաղացողին/ :Ok: 
Մենք, որպես միջնորդ-խորհրդատու ենք հանդես գալու. դա էլ հենց մեր բանկի օգուտնա :Wink:  :Smile: 
Մնացածը կիմանամ, հետո կասեմ :Smile:

----------

